# starting or charging problems



## proot (Jun 28, 2004)

Back about 2 months ago. I got in my car at work and it started fine.
I went to a store about 12 miles away (60mph) . I was in for 5-10 minutes. 
I come back out and get in. Nothing. A couple of faint lights and nothing.
I got a jump and drove home (3 miles). Did some work around the house
for a couple of hours. Went back out. Nothing. 

Well, 7 years on the orignal battery. That's great. I jumped it with my
portable battery (that was at home not in the trunk, dummy). Got some
tools and drove to Champion. Put a new battery in and it started right up. 
Good for me, no battery issues for the winter when it's cold.

Last night, I went to the conviences store (.4 miles). The car had sat all
weekend, outside (0F - 25F). It started right up at home. I got to the
store, bought milk. Talked for a minute on the Vikings. Came out. Faint
lights, nothing. Got a jump. 

Ok, wife's car is outside for the night. I check with a volt meter. 13v. Put
the trickle charger on for couple hours. Looks fine. Don't try to start it. Oh,
put the portable battery in the trunk.

This morning. Nothing. Put the battery on. Cranks real slow. Oh, close the
door so the light isn't on. Starts. 

Let it warm up for 10 minutes. Step on the brake, turn on the lights. It
almost stalls! Back out, drive in. No problems. Turn off the lights. No
problem. Try turning the lights back on. Almost stalls! Turn off lights.
Turn off car. Try to start car. Nothing.

I got an appointment with the dealer service department at noon. I'm 
thinking a short somewhere. Joy.

Paul.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

how are the condition of your battery cables? you need to have them checked as well as the condition of your grounding spots on the chassis. it wouldnt hurt to have your alternator checked too.


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

It does sound like an issue with the alternator. You can have your starting and charging system checked at most auto parts stores for free. Asleep has a very good point because I have more seen than a few cars not start because of poor / bad connections.

Troy


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

KA24Tech said:


> ...because I have more seen than a few cars not start because of poor / bad connections.
> 
> Troy


especially in areas that have lots of moisture or harsh weather.


----------

